# Texas Treasure Show April 17th & 18th Canton Texas



## east texas terry (Mar 31, 2021)

Check out the  Texas Treasure Show add


----------



## east texas terry (Apr 22, 2021)

We had a great show we want to think all of our state club for setting up there booth & Garrett Metal Detectors for asking the T A M D C to partner with them    [ HAPPY DIGGING]
T A M D C  PRESIDENT
                                            Terry L Smith


----------

